# Round Rock, Texas CCO (Round Rock Premium Oulets)



## minerva (May 31, 2007)

I went there last week with my mom(Who was rushing me, so I didn't have a chance to get anything), and I have to say that the MAC selection pretty much sucked. 

It's a lot smaller than the San Marcos location; San Marcos has basically about 1/3-1/2 a wall dedicated to MAC cosmetics, while the RR outlet only had a little shelf/stand on the floor. It's the same with all the other brands (Clinique, Estee Lauder, Bobbi Brown, Stila). Here's what I remember from MAC:

- About 5 f/ls (I could only remember Haunting and Lithograph)
- Brow Shader in Auburn
- Raizin and Sunbasque blush
- 6-7ish e/s (don't remember specifics)
- Studio fix
- concealers
- maybe 10 lipglasses
- 15 l/s
- Take Wing quad
- Sweetie Cake quad
- 3-4 pigments (Accent Red was the only one I could remember)

I'll probably go back to the outlet this Saturday for some retail therapy after taking my SATs, so if I do I'll report back with a more accurate account of what they have in stock.


----------



## Hilly (May 31, 2007)

oooh next time i go to Austin, I want to hit up this place!


----------



## __shopaholic (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi,
Has anyone been there recently? Do they have a better selection or is it not really worth going?


----------



## piperbaby (Aug 11, 2007)

I have never been to that one but the one in Allen, Tx has a pretty good MAC selection of eyeshadows, piggies, lip glosses, holiday sets and last weekend they even had porceline pink msf.


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just visited today. My little haul is posted in the Hauls section.
They had a great selection this time compared to the one in San Marcos. It really just depends on the month/shipment. Sometimes the San Marcos CCO has a good selection too.

I can't remember everything they had. But here are a few things I can name:

Wait til Dark, Zonk Bleu, Flashtrack, Soba, Bateau, All the Idol Eyes Eyeshadow (and many other LE eyeshadows I can't remember!) - $9.50
Accent Red, Night light pigment (+ 1 other LE) - $13.75
20+ Lipglasses
Hue Lipstick (+ 20 others)
4 different pearlizers, a violet, a deep reddish, Apripeach (the one I bought), and some other color - $13
Formal Black Intense eyeshadow palette! - $20!
Formal Black Cool eyeshadow palette! - $20
3 other Formal Black lip palettes (I am probably going back to get one!) - $20
1 Iridescent Power - $14
2 Beauty Powders (Shell Pearl) - $14
10+ Paints
20+ Eyeshadows
7+ Shadesticks
Mini Shadestick Set of 4 - Silverbleu, Lucky Jade, Royal Hue, and Simmersand - $20
Blush Brushes (can't remember exact ones)
#224 Eye brush - $19.95
3 types of eyeshadow Quads - Take Wing, and Sweetie Cake Quad - $24
Lipglass Set of 4
Studio Stick Foundation (mostly NC40 +)
Studio Fix Fluid Foundation (about 3 shades, one was NC30)
MAC Matte foundation (DC, about 2 shades)
Sweetie Cake lip compact
Prep & Prime eye in 3 shades
Almost all fluidlines!! A great selection! Many LE ones as well (Lithograph, Nightfish, Royal Wink, Waveline, Silverstroke, Ostentateous, Graphic Brown, Shade, Haunting, Delphic, Jadeye, Blue peep etc.) - $10.25

Okay ladies! That is all I can remember. I am going to the CCO in San Marcos sometime next week. I will let you know what I find!


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok.. let me see what I can remember..

this is all generalizations.. so don't flip out on me if i'm off by one or so

MAC
10+ fluidlines
35+ eyeshadows (no barbielovesmac).. but they did have some l/e e/s all 10 dollars
cranberry, mystery, shimmermoss, jewel blue, femme noir, kid, waternymph.. & etc
ALOT of l/g and l/s
6 powder blushes
6 cream blushes
ooooh.. they had those mini sets.. with like studiofix, strobe cream, and cleanser in one. well they had like 4 different little sets. 
i say 10 pigments
10 shadesticks
alot of foundation
i really didn't look at the powders and stuff..
they had 3 different brush sets.. all for 33.75
alot of mac brushes

bobbi brown
2 shimmerblocks

that's all i remember..


----------



## dianadisaster (Jan 4, 2008)

All the Barbie Loves Mac stuff had to be RTV'd Jan. 1


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Round Rock, TX CCO*

I was there yesterday, they just got a new shipment of everything. They have like 10 different pigments 60 lipsticks 4 paints and everything! They have an amazing selection!


----------



## SweetMystique (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

Adding on to this...I was there yesterday. They had all Fleshpot l/s from Heatherette, Fafi Utterly Frivolous and Strawbaby lipsticks. A lot of plushglasses and lipglass....Slimshines (I remember Poise, Funshine, Grenadine, Bare). Lightscapade and Light Flush MSFs, Pigments: Mauvement, Copperized, Jardin Aires, Golden Olive, Sweet Sienna. They had the smokey eye palette from holiday 2007, the full size 187 brush, a few lipglosses and the kabuki from the Couture collection.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

CCO Has McQueen Right now. I got all 3 paint pots!


----------



## concertina (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

Just got back from a trip today. I saw: 

McQueen Paint Pots and Eyeshadows - all three!!! and the Nothingness l/g
Pigment - Cocomotion, Golden Olive, Mauvement, Viz-a-Violet, Off the Radar, Helium, Rush Metal along with several more I can't remember
Hollywood Nights l/s
Strawbaby l/s
Style Minx l/g
Warmed and Light Flush MSFs!!
Old and New Tendertones
You saw Tomato, 40's Pink and several other Mattenes
Firespot e/s and others from that collection
Zonk Blue, Freshwater, Coppering and tons more e/s
Lucky Jade, Corn and a couple other shadesticks
Sweetie Cakes 4 Quad
4 Dazzleglass!! - Date Night, Spankin' Rich, Steppin' Out and Glamour O.D. 
2 Stylistics l/g
The Fafi blushes
Tons of l/g and l/s
Quite a bit of foundation, powders, etc. 

I'm about to post my haul in just a moment.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

I as there yesterday and they didnt have MSFs or dazzle glasses. I will have to go back tomorrow


----------



## concertina (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_I as there yesterday and they didnt have MSFs or dazzle glasses. I will have to go back tomorrow_

 
Yeah, I got Steppin' Out!! And the MSF's were only $17.50!! Too bad I don't really like either.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

I didnt realize a CCO was in RR.  My friend is moving to Austin, so I am glad I will be to go one when I visit!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

San Marcos is only like a 45 min drive too...


----------



## fattycat (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

Has anyone been to this one lately? Is there anything worth the ride ?


----------



## smaxwell01 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

Wow! I want to go there soooo BAD!!!! I live in TX but unfortunately I live in West Texas and that CCO is too far away.


----------



## fattycat (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

Anything new ??


----------



## Mel913 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Round Rock, TX CCO*

I went this Saturday I didn't look at everything but I did spot the mcqueen paint pots, light flush msf,tons of emote blushes & the fafi dolls nothing really caught my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did get a few things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I forgot to mention these they had the sculpt & shade duos 3 different ones, tendertones, there were alot of things I can't remember sorry


----------



## concertina (Nov 4, 2008)

Anybody been recently? Anything new to report?


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone been there lately?


----------



## Blumor424 (Dec 28, 2008)

I made a trip to the Roundrock CCO last week, they had quiet a few things, I don't remember everything, but here are a few things I do:

They had about 10 blushes: Otherworldly, Joyous, Shy Beauty, I think they had Secret Blush, others I can't remember, and about 4 cream blushes, a reddish, coral, and couple of neutral pinks.

Pigments: Olive green, provence, rushmetal, smoke signal, dark soul, aire-de-blu, plus more.

They had a couple Metal X cream shadows: the blue, one other (gray?)

Also about 10 shadows including a few mineralize duos, tons of lipglosses, about 16 slimshines, lipsticks, etc.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 18, 2009)

I called there today and the said they got some e/s in. I will be going there tomorrow so I will update when I get back!


----------



## VAgirl804 (Jan 20, 2009)

I went Saturday..because I live kinda close I usually stop in maybe every 2weeks or , it seems like there selection is always the same  (I've been mainly looking for PaintPots) ...I'm new to the site so next time I  go I will checkin.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 20, 2009)

They had a lot of new shadows! 

Cool Heat 
Warm Chill 
Blue Flame 
Climate Blue
Warm Trending 
Seedling
Clarity 
Pen N Pink
Parfait Amour 
Satin Taupe 
Romp 
Aquavert 
Divine Knight 
Satelitte Dreams
A little folie 
Alum
Newly Minted
Arena
Woodwinked 
Brown Script 

Those are the only ones I can remember. They had a lot more. 

Sculpt and Shape 
A lot of lipglasses and lipsticks 

Blush: X-rocks, Emote, Husby, Joyous, and some more 

I would def. go check it out!


----------



## Caderas (May 17, 2009)

has anyone visited here lately?  just wanting to know before my trip tomorrow!


----------



## Khalia25 (May 19, 2009)

I guess I'm a bit too late. 

I was there on Saturday. They had a few Fafi items - l/gs, irridescent powder, Rollickin'  paint point, Fafi dolls and Fafi bags. 

I can't remember anything else that really stood out. There wasn't much.


----------



## ladyJ (May 19, 2009)

Did they have any good eyeshadows/palettes or MSFs?


----------



## Caderas (May 24, 2009)

Okay, the inventory as of Thursday 05.21.09:

(these are what I can remember..)
Flammable, Artjam, Canton Candy paints
Shimmermint, Cedarose, Taupographic shadesticks
Vestral White, Nocturnelle, $$$$$$ Yes nailpolishes

Out to Sea, Fox Tail, Raven, & Heatherette duo pencils
Rollickin' & Quite Natural paintpots
Blue Peep & Frostlite fluidliners

most Holiday '08 palettes (eyes AND lips) & Nordstrom trip palettes, Fafi Eyes 2

Climate Blue, Copperplate, Velvet Moss, Femme Noir, Rite of Spring, Clair de Lune, Fig. 1, Pen n' Pink, Top Hat, Mink & Sable, Dreammaker, Sunset B., Lotusland, Bold & Brazen, Tete-a-tint, Prussian, Graphology, Warm Chill, and Gulf Stream, Pagan, & Haunting/Nile eyeshadows

Fresh Green Mix, Earthly Riches, Odd Couple/Two to Glow mineralized duos

Violet, Bell Bottom Blue, Mega-Rich, Lovely Lily, Lark About, Sweet Sienna, Antiqued Green, Pastorale, Helium pigments

Balloonacy (Hullabaloo?)powders, Star! iridescent color
Sweet William, Posey, Uncommon blushcremes

X-rocks, Spaced Out, Otherworldly, Harmony/Honour blushes

Most lacquers (Poco Pink, Babied, Sheena, etc..)
Magnetique, Cherry Blossom, Russian Red, Squeeze It, Totally It, Cult Fave, Bonus Beat lipglasses
Hey Sailor!, Love Knot, Ensign, Pinkarat lustreglasses
a lot of 3D glasses
a lot of Plushglasses
some Tendertones

Most Slimshines & Mattenes
Cyber, Chatterbox, Hollywood Nights, Plink!, Cosmo, Sequin, Lady Bug lipsticks


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jun 29, 2009)

Has anyone been recently?  I think I am going to try to drive up to the area over the 4th.  Any updates are greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ DId you see anything good?


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't end up going.  I do want to go soon though.


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 16, 2009)

I went last week and got a couple starflash shadows, but other than that, not really too impressed with their selection.


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 31, 2009)

If you find this helpful, *thanks* please. I have few...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went This past Thursday 10/29.

*Round Rock CCO* 
They have the *165* Brush for $24!!!!
SugarSweet collection shadsticks in Red Velvet, Cake Shop, and possibly Butternutty and I think 1-2 of the Tri-Colour L/g.
They have a load of Hello Kitty Fun and Games Blush and 2 Hello Kitty Tippy blushes left. Hello Kitty l/g in Nice To Be Nice (sheer orange w/ sparkle) and Fast Friends (sheer violet w/ sparkle).
They have both Beauty Powders from Hello Kitty, loads!!!
Blast O' Blue l/s.
NW50 concealer. 
They have loads of X-Rocks blush from Neo Sci Fi!
I got the last Iridescent Powder in Belightful in Fafi packaging, but they have tons more in reg. packaging. 
Both cream colour cheek stains from Emanuel Ungaro for MAC in Fresh Morning and
 Crushed Bougainvillea.
6 cream blushes I can't recall.
Pincurl e/s.
Knight e/s.
4 Neo Sci Fi e/s.
Prussian e/s.
Liquer l/g from Cult of Cherry.
Orpheus and Raven Power Kohl Pencils.
Possibly Deep Blue Green Pigment.
Smoke Signals collection's Smoke Signal Pigment.
3-4 Sculpting Powder Duo thingies.
Flirt and Tease Blush.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh!
Hello Kitty Collection's Reflects Very Pink glitter if I haven't said so already!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 3, 2009)

If you find this helpful, *thanks* please. I have few...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went today to look at the blushes...what's still available:

Cream Blushes: Cheery, Uncommon, Sweet William, Laid Back, Cherche, Fancy Ray, and Pleasureful.

Rich Metal Highlighter: Dark Influence and Deep Deposit.

More blushes from what was last posted:Hushabye and Out of Bounds from Ungaro collection.

Mineralized Skin Finishes: Refined, Perfect Topping, and Petticoat.

Highlight Powder: Hullabaloo and Mellow Rave

Both Ungaro Beauty Powders.

And Just a Pinch Gel blush


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Any updates??


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 23, 2009)

To those who read and thanked, you're so very appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Caderas (Dec 4, 2009)

any updates here?  taking a trip inbetween Christmas & NYE, woot!  i'll be updating afterwards!


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 8, 2009)

any up dates im curious to drive up there does any one know how far it is from the san marcos cco


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_any up dates im curious to drive up there does any one know how far it is from the san marcos cco_

 
Bout 60 miles from san marcos. Exit 257*.
Good lord, DO NOT get caught in RUSH HOUR!
Took me an additional (almost 20) minutes to get through some Round Rock traffic and then on the way back Austin was a bastard by at least an additional 40 minutes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was never happier to see home and a bed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Corrected.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you see what blushes and single eyeshadows they had? I'm really trying to find some permanent stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

*Roundrock CCO* today:
Say hi and chat with Alexis, she's so friendly and fun!

Both Rose Romance blushes
Nordstrom Colour Form Powder in Play Around Pink
Gold Deposit MSF
Curiositease 5 mini plushglass set
Curiositease 5 mini warm lipgloss set

Pigments:
Kitchmas, Copperbeam, Gold Stroke, Circa Plum, Smoke Signal, Steel Blue, Lark About, Lovely Lily, Antique Green, Reflects Very Pink glitter, Bell Bottom Blue, Gilded Green, and Steel Blue.

Mineralize Trio e/s:
Danger Zone, Interview, Outspoken, Persuasive, Word of Mouth

Nordstrom Novel Twist- 5 warm eyes palette

Nordstrom Colour Forms- 5 warm eyes palette and 5 cool eyes palette

Mac Trip- 5 cool eyes palette
Mac Trip- 4 cool face palette
Mac Trip- 5 cool eyes and face palette

Mineralize blush Duo:
Love Rock, Earth to Earth, and Moon River.

Lip Gelee:
2 unnamed Gelees, Lu-Be-Lu, She Boom, Lil Sizzler, and Lilacrush.

Lacquer:
Sheena and Varneesh.

Lipgloss:
Pink Grapefruit, Naked Space, Red Devil, Squeeze It, Nice To Be Nice, Possum Nose, Hot Frost, Rich and Ripe, Soft Wave, Snowgirl, Nothingless, Frozen Dream, *Icescape, Prize Petal, Bare Truth, Hey Sailor, Bateaux, Lusterwhite, Soft and Slow, Ensign, Cherry Blossom, Pinkarat, First Bloom, Crescent, Dark Flower, Russian Red, and Moonbathe.

**Icescape l/g btw is apart of the the upcoming Love Lace collection.*

Shadesticks:
Penny, Lemon Chiffon, Cakeshop, Butternutty, Red Velvet, Pink Couture, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, and Fresh Cement.

At San Marcos got Serenely blush a back up of Spaced Out blush, then at Roundrock Knight e/s and Glamour Check e/s and Talent Pool e/s from Starflash, and then Red Devil l/g, Icescape l/g, and a Naked Space l/g backup. Fine day and drive from and to sa with light traffic.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Did you see what blushes and single eyeshadows they had? I'm really trying to find some permanent stuff. Thanks!_

 
(Looking at MAC's site for reference)
Hmmm...

Blushes:
Sweet As Cocoa blush
2 left of Flirt & Tease

e/s:
Brown Script, Moon's Reflection, *Glamour Check,* Dreammaker, Tete-A-Tint, and Knight e/s.
*=Starflash

Mineralize e/s duos:
Engaging, Sea and Sky, Fresh Green Mix, Love Connection, Odd Couple, and Family Silver.

MSF:
Gold Deposit MSF


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

2 Look in a Box sets up there too. I'm not sure which though.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 16, 2009)

Btw *Pincurl e/s* and *Raven eye kohl pencil* are up at the Roundrock CCO too along with *Icescape l/g*!

These are part of the coming *Love Lace Collection*!


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Btw *Pincurl e/s* and *Raven eye kohl pencil* are up at the Roundrock CCO too along with *Icescape l/g*!

These are part of the coming *Love Lace Collection*!_

 

  Wish I lived nearby to get a good deal on those goodies rather than pay full price during the upcoming repromote.


----------



## Caderas (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks Goat Goat Etc. seriously!  helps me get a little plan of how much to withdrawl extra from my bank account before my trip, haha.  and is that really all they had as far as e/s!?  the last few times i've been, they've had a plethora of the single pots!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 21, 2009)

@Caderas-Oh, those are the perm e/s I can recall. They have others from other collections...maybe about 16+ e/s are up there at Roundrock.


----------



## Caderas (Dec 21, 2009)

awesome!  i should be going sometime next monday-wednesday, so i can do a full update on anything extra i see!    the one thing i've had my eye on the past few trips is the matte2 shadows.  i fully regret not picking any of them up when they had such a nice selection!


----------



## Caderas (Dec 30, 2009)

As of December 29th..

Nordstrom palettes, Dame Edna palettes, Shadowy Lady quad, & Fafi quad (the colorful one!)

Earthly Riches, Family Silver, Sea & Sky, Love Connection, Odd Couple, Fresh Green Mix, most/all of the mineralized trios.  most/all of Suite Array shadows.

Pen n' Pink, Tete-a-tint, Lotusland, Talent Pool, Blue Flame, Submarine, Evening Aura, Pincurl, Cool Heat, Of Summer, Moon's Reflection, Brown Script.. about 20 shadows total.

Mosscape, Greenstroke, 2 other Paintpots, Blue Peep, Silverstroke, Artjam paint.  Visionaire, Molten Sol(?) LLL's.  All Sugarsweet shadesticks. Pink Platinum, Metalblu, Verdigris, & the gold and purple Metal-X's.

X-Rocks, Sweet as Cocoa, Sweet William, Fancy Ray, Crushed Bourgainvillea, Belightful, Dame Edna BP's, HK Tahitian Sand, Rose Romance BP's, Just a Pinch gel, and a plethora of Refined, Petticoat, Perfect Topping, & Gold Deposit MSF's

Love Rock, Moon River, Intenso, & Hot Planet grand duo's.

Very Pink Reflects, Steel Blue, Gilded Green, Spirtualized, Mutiny, Smoke Signal, Lovely Lily, Gold Mode, Lark About, Circa Plum..a few other pigments.

TONS of Slimshines & Mattenes. 5 lipgelee's.  3 lacquers.  5 Tendertones.

Sci-Fi-Delity, Red She Said, Pink Nouveau, Faux, Blast O' Blue, Utterly Frivolous, Cyber, Soft Lust.. about 40? lipsticks total.

Ensign, Bateux, Soft and Slow, Nice Kitty, Cultered, Cherry Blossom, Snowgirl.. about 25 lipglass/lustreglass total. 

Look in a Box, Monogram, & Holiday 2008 collections.

2 cups full of MAC brushes including the 227 and a really nice blush/highlight brush (can't remember the #)!


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Did they have the new trip palettes or the old ones? Also, did they have quite natural paint pot it's a brown one. Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Caderas (Dec 30, 2009)

actually.. i started checking into it and i think they are different palettes.  they had these 5-shadow palettes i've never seen before.. not trip palettes.  i'm checking into it to see what they are!  and i believe the Quite Natural was there.. but you might want to double check and call ahead of time!


----------



## wannabelyn (Jan 19, 2010)

has anyone been lately?
I have a friend who is around the area the next week, would love to ask him to help me pick some things up if there are any good stuff! TIA!


----------



## LindaP (Apr 1, 2010)

was there two weekends ago, they had the limited edition mac 182 for only $39.50!  i picked it up


----------



## Caderas (May 9, 2010)

any updates here??


----------



## Caderas (Jul 20, 2010)

bumppppp!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  no reports yet?!


----------



## Aedea (Jul 21, 2010)

I was there this last weekend I made a list of a few things, hope this helps:

Brushes
162
174
182
182 Couture
183
184
185
189
191
192
194
204
205
206
227
228
249
259
282
306

Pigments & Reflects
Bell-Bottom Blue
Circa Plum
Cocomotion
Copper Sparkle
Copperbeam
Fuchsia
Gold Stroke
Golden Olive
Heritage Rouge
Jardin Aires
Jewelmarine (Glitter Brillants)
Kitschmas
Lark About
Lovely Lily
Mega-Rich
Melon
Pink Opal
Process Magenta
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Copper
Reflects Very Pink
Rose
Smoke Signal
Steel Blue
Tan
Violet

MSF's
Blonde
Brunette
Cheeky Bronze
Porcelain Pink
Sunny By Nature

False Eyelashes
30
41
Blinking Cool
She's Bad
She's Cool


----------



## Aedea (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's some more to continue my list:

Mineralize Grand Duo's
Hot Planet
Improvise
Cheek & Cheerful
Earth to Earth
Moon River

Paint Pots
Moss Scape
Greenstroke
Quite Natural
(some blue one, don't remember the name atm)


----------



## Caderas (Jul 23, 2010)

do you happen to remember any of the lip stuff or eyeshadows?  I'll be going in less than 2 weeks!  I really hope they still have plenty of Pink Opal left because I need to keep it stocked up good in my kit!


----------



## Aedea (Jul 24, 2010)

I can remember a few shadows: Lotusland, Knight, Beauty Marked, Mythology, Et Tu Bouquet?, Femme-Fi and about 20 more. Sorry my memory is not so good, I have to input them into my iPhone or I can't remember.

I can't really do lipstick, so I didn't look at those. I should be going within the next week however and I'll try to remember to make a list so I can post it.


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 24, 2010)

i know this is round rock but has any one gone to san marcos


----------



## Caderas (Jul 29, 2010)

I saw in the San Marcos thread they had the MAC in Lillyland lipgelee's, and I was going to see if anyone had caught site of them here!!  TIA


----------



## Caderas (Aug 6, 2010)

Just went today!!  In addition to Aedea's post, I saw..

Vanilla Pigment, Jewelmarine, Candlelight MSF (plenty in stock!), Hushabye, Enough Said, On A Mission, X-Rocks, Buff blushes

Uncommon, Cherche, and 2 other Blushcremes

a couple beauty powders, some of the holiday blush duo things!

Look in a Box kits

Fafi 2, Tempted, and Shadowy Lady quad

ALL of the 2009 Holiday eye palettes

some Moisturecovers/Mineral powder stuff

a lot of Slimshines and Mattenes left

Pink Noveau, Rozz Revival, Trim Talking?, Sunsational l/s, etc.

3 Style Warriors l/g, Snowgirl l/g, Squeeze It l/g, etc.

a lot of Dazzlecremes??  (the collection with My Favorite Pink, etc.)

6 Tendertones including Hush Hush and Pucker

Evening Aura, Submarine, Post Haste, Starflash shadows, Moon's Reflection, Haunting, Maira's Mood

tons of MES.. there was only 1 or 2 Sea & Sky left!  the rest were plenty stocked.

Sugarsweet shadesticks

Fafi bags!

Strobe Liquid, Charged Waters stuff, Studio Moisture Fix?


----------



## MsHaight (Aug 6, 2010)

I really want the original size vanilla pigment if anyone is interested in picking that up for me, I live near the cco in Gilroy CA and would be willing to do a trade or something. Thanks!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 26, 2010)

Any Push the Edge Pig down there?


----------



## Aedea (Sep 16, 2010)

They do have Push the Edge now, it came in just recently.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aedea* 

 
_They do have Push the Edge now, it came in just recently._

 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU!

KNOW WHERE I'M GOING TOMORROW!


----------



## sinergy (Sep 17, 2010)

i might be stopping here also, we will be in austin for the hair show, but i didnt care for this cco compared to san marcos the last time i went thru there. they did have more brushes, traincases stuff like that though.


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 17, 2010)

i wanna go get some brushes from there but driving to north austin is a bit eehh for me


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 17, 2010)

Best DAMN customer service! Everyone's personable and attentive! Valarie is a hoot!

Scratch Push the Edge of my VV collection list!

Push the edge, vanilla, copperbeam, lark about, reflects copper, fushcia, steel blue, rose, heritage rouge, violet, pink bronze, spiritualize, melon, kitchmas, pink opal, brash n bold, mega rich, gold mode, tan, tea time, circa plum, gold stroke, golden olive, mutiny, universal mix, rich life pigments

Blue flame, earthly riches, odd couple, fresh green mix, family silver, engaging, word of mouth, heat element, mayhem, outspoken mes
♥
Evening aura, violet trance, purple shower, lotusland, newly minted, dames desire, post haste, show stopper, hand written, climate blue, mairas mood, silverthorn, bitter, submArine,warm chill, moon's reflection. Haunting,creme di miel, blue flame, pincurl, clarity, star by night,talent pool, graphology, et tu bouquet?, suave intentions, tempting, soft force, straw harvest e/s

Soft ochre, quite natural, artifact, girl friendly, mosscape greenstroke, rollickin' paint pots

Scatterrays and impassioned solar bits

_*Edit: The first 3 l/g and l/s you have to ask for! They just got them in and don't have enough in stock to put out at a tester.*_
♥
True babe, ember glow, ice scape. New berry, on display, red devil, queen bee, soft n slow, buzz, spirit n slow, almondine, bateaux, new spirit, purple rage, liberated, gold rebel, snow girl l/g
♥
Radichio, equality, eager ♥jest, blow dry , empowered ♥3n, purple rite, nouveau frou, sunsationAl, tribalist, rozz rivival, skew, trimming talk, pink nouveau, faultlessly f/w, sharp focus, chintz on chintz, deep love, retrofluid, madly creative, lovin it, front lit, warm me♥Up, intricate, metal maven, our pick, lollipop lovin l/s

Hot planet, cheek and cheerful, styl demon, hand finish, improvise mineral blush

Brunette, blonde, candlelight, sunny by nature, cheeky bronze, porcelien pink msf

On a mission, notable, dirty plum, x-rocks, prim and proper blush ♥♥♥


----------



## sinergy (Sep 18, 2010)

holy cow they have a lot of good stuff!!! i picked up red devil the last time i was there in july. i love that color! i agree their customer service is great and one girl took the time to show me all the bags/cases/brushes very friendly and informative. they had a bunch of mac mineral foundation the last time i was there also i bought a few Flirt! brushes, they are really nice too and pretty cheap.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_holy cow they have a lot of good stuff!!! i picked up *red devil* the last time i was there in july. i love that color! i agree their customer service is great and one girl took the time to show me all the bags/cases/brushes very friendly and informative. they had a bunch of mac mineral foundation the last time i was there also i bought a few Flirt! brushes, they are really nice too and pretty cheap._

 
2nd! Red Devil is the ISH!

Valerie was funny but when I called  @ 12:04PM in San Marcos today she said they didn't have it. 
I defied her and drove through a clusterfuck that is Austin till 1:17PM to find she didn't know it was a new pigment they got in! Well she was funny and apologetic so no worries. 
Then I drove back through the clusterfuck @ 2:17PM and got back in Marcos @ 3:30-3:45PM just in time for work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Def take off for Round Rock early in the morning! Lunch is stupid! Snacktime is stupid! 2:30 is stupid! 3 is stupid! It all sucks through Austin! Austin's highways are an indecisive crackwhore!

Anywho got all the piggies from VV so I'm satisfied! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Forgive spelling errors in the post and all the hearts!
I posted from my Iphone! The hearts just appear!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 18, 2010)

*ALSO*

I found out *BIG TIME NEWS* about the pigments!

Estee Lauder is purposely removing about a 1/3 of pigment from the original pigments because they've gotten wise about us picking up old ones at CCOS! The workers at Round Rock mentioned this!

*So open the pig in the box and check it before you buy it!* I luckily got a full PTE!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 18, 2010)

If I can ever gather the gas money and strength to go back I think I'll go get this complicated looking supply bag they had for sale! under the MAC fourway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It had zippers inside of zippers!

It was def a carryall for makeup supplies! Go for it paparazziboy!


----------



## blurpleberry (Sep 18, 2010)

wow, that IS big news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope they aren't just.. throwing out the pigment, such a waste : 

anywho, does anyone recall if they had shell pearl from the lol packaging there?


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_If I can ever gather the gas money and strength to go back I think I'll go get this complicated looking supply bag they had for sale! under the MAC fourway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It had zippers inside of zippers!

It was def a carryall for makeup supplies! Go for it paparazziboy!_

 
i deffienlty need a carry all i was looking at the mac zuca on the prosite as soon as i get my card i will be shopping lol


----------



## Caderas (Sep 21, 2010)

If they still have Pink Opal, would anyone CP it for me?  I have good feedback on here and MUA!

I went in early August especially for Pink Opal, and they ran out before I got there and it looks like they restocked after I went.  *cries*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jfmuni* 

 
_wow, that IS big news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope they aren't just.. throwing out the pigment, such a waste : 

anywho, does anyone recall if they had shell pearl from the lol packaging there?_

 
Idk I'd call 512 864 0264 and ask them

When I went i honestly saw the blushes


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_If they still have Pink Opal, would anyone CP it for me?  I have good feedback on here and MUA!

I went in early August especially for Pink Opal, and they ran out before I got there and it looks like they restocked after I went.  *cries*_

 
Sorry, I honestly would like to but time and money are preventing a lot of fun things from happening.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2010)

Btw, has anyone ever asked if they can transfer items to different CCOs for customers? 

My work does it for clothes and things-couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Caderas (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't heard anything about transferring to other CCO's, but that would be great!  I live right by the Kansas City CCO, woot!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_i deffienlty need a carry all i was looking at the mac zuca on the prosite as soon as i get my card i will be shopping lol_

 
we dont get our discount on the zuca bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause it isnt made by mac.


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 26, 2010)

any updates


----------



## R21ORCHID (Nov 29, 2010)

How far is this CCO from San Antonio??  Thanks.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 13, 2010)

R21ORCHID said:


> How far is this CCO from San Antonio??  Thanks.



 	Give yourself an hour and 40 to 2 hours. You're gonna hit Austin traffic and then the super bad suburb-rush traffic.


----------



## texasmommy (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone been to this one lately? 

  	Either way I'll be going pretty soon and seeing what they have


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I picked up the melon piggy. Brash & bold, and push the edge were also in stock. A few different size kabukis (one body also) were available. This was a few weeks ago so I don't really regally much else sticking out as new.


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 18, 2011)

anyone been over to this one lately? i recently moved to texas and this is the closest to me.. but by closest i mean like 45 minute drive so i was hoping someone super closer would be able to see if they got any goodies (mainly candlelight msf!)


----------



## R4X2W (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm going to be going to this CCO this weekend..
  	has any one been recently & is there anything good?!?


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was just there today, and from what I remember nothing too impressive, same stuff thats been there for a few weeks now. piggies in teal, starless night, emerald dust, pink bronze, mega rich. White jeanious shadow, crush metal pigment 2, mega metal e/s in odalisque, sexpectations, spectacle of yourself. There were a bnch of paint pots but the only color I recall is let me pop because I bought it for my sis . Chilled on ice and vintage selection may have been there. 3 cruella e/s from VV.


----------



## ZoZo (Nov 12, 2011)

Can someone do a CP fo Mega Rich pigment?, I am really looking for this one.


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone been to this one lately?


----------



## drammy04 (Jul 24, 2012)

I went July 5th and didn't see anything worth noting. Same-o same-o


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, I think I'll wait til the weather cools down before driving out there then


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm going to the CCO this weekend. Has anyone been there recently?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 12, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I'm going to the CCO this weekend. Has anyone been there recently?


  	I didn't see much new stuff. In fact, the selection was very small. They still have all the MMO quads, the Cutie quad, and Miss Behave MB.

  	The only interesting stuff for me was the Select Sheer Loose Powder in NW5, which I backed up. I love these paler shades and they are usually hard to get hold off.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> I didn't see much new stuff. In fact, the selection was very small. They still have all the MMO quads, the Cutie quad, and Miss Behave MB.
> 
> The only interesting stuff for me was the Select Sheer Loose Powder in NW5, which I backed up. I love these paler shades and they are usually hard to get hold off.


  	Really? I will have to check out some stuff to see if there's anything that I either want to back up or missed out on.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 12, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> Really? I will have to check out some stuff to see if there's anything that I either want to back up or missed out on.


  	Let me know what you bought. For me, it was a very small CCO haul, though I'm glad I found NW5 shades, which I've been tracking down for some time now.


----------



## LouGarner (May 2, 2013)

Just visited RR CCO like two weeks ago and they have all of the Hey Sailor e/s and some of the lipsticks. They have various holiday collections, mac me over e/e quads and various other quads as well.  A good amount of the last four or five collections nail polish and various blushes and they even have some of the venous villains collection. I live in central Texas and I think it is worth the drive plus you can shop at the outlets.


----------



## Monica (Mar 9, 2014)

Visited this CCO recently! I saw the Marilyn shadows, a few viva glam nicki 1 & 2 lipsticks and glosses, the archies girls quads & veronicas blush. I also saw a bunch of the Hey Sailor bronzers, blushes, and lipglasses. I picked up a viva glam it up bag and they still have those dazzleglass globes from like 2012 I think? Please keep me updated if you guys find any LE items that I might have missed the first time around! Thanks!


----------



## Ayanna (Jun 24, 2014)

As of Sunday, the CCO had Riri Woo lipglass, Steel Kiss lipglass and pretty much everything that MonikaRose mentioned in her post.  I picked up an N7 Face& Body,  plus a Smashbox eyeshadow quad


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just got back and picked up Old Gold piggie.

  Paint pots:
  bare study
  antique diamond
  stormy pink
  dangerous cuvee
  clearwater
  quite natural
  perky
  frozen violet

  quads: (only remembered one)
  melt my heart

  blush:
  gentle
  love joy
  warm soul
  baby dont go
  tenderling
  pink tea

  there was the pink and purple set of piggies/glitter (forgot the name). I only snapped a photo of things I had to check on my stash for.


----------



## style-addict (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks lojical1! 

  I haven't been to the round rock outlets in a while. Last time I went I was so disappointment when I went into the CCO. 

  This means I might have to make a trip soon. Thanks for updating this thread!


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

I was there last week--hey sailor stuff some LE lippies in black bullets-fantasy of flowers and pure heroine mostly. Old holiday stuff as well. Basically dead. But their bobbi brown section is amazing


----------



## style-addict (Dec 19, 2014)

khendry81 said:


> I was there last week--hey sailor stuff some LE lippies in black bullets-fantasy of flowers and pure heroine mostly. Old holiday stuff as well. Basically dead. But their bobbi brown section is amazing


  Thanks for updating! 

  I'll be heading to the outlet sometime next week- I'm kicking myself for not picking up one of the Marilyn Monroe eye shadows last time I was there. 

  And I'm really getting into Bobbi Brown- excited to see what I can find. 

  Also- which MAC counter do you recommend in Austin? I did not have a good experience when I went to Macy's at Lakeline last month.


----------



## myzleelee (Dec 14, 2015)

Any updates?


----------

